# [SOLVED] zone alarm removal



## tanzanos (Jan 11, 2008)

I used to have zone alarm but un-installed it. Now when I installed crawler parental control software it warns me that I still have zone alarm firewall and that it is not compatible????
Anyone know how to get rid of these bothersome za remnants?
I have xp pro.

Please help :sigh:


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: zone alarm removal*



tanzanos said:


> I used to have zone alarm but un-installed it. Now when I installed crawler parental control software it warns me that I still have zone alarm firewall and that it is not compatible????
> Anyone know how to get rid of these bothersome za remnants?
> I have xp pro.
> 
> Please help :sigh:


This might be caused by a corrupted WMI (Windows Management Instrumentation) database. Please follow these steps:

1. Use the Start menu to right-click My Computer.

2. Press the Manage item.

3. Double-click Services and Applications in the left-hand pane.

4. Press Services to expand it.

5. Scroll to Windows Management Instrumentation in the right-hand pane and right-click it.

6. Press Stop.

7. Use Windows Explorer to delete all the files in the %SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem\Repository folder.

8. Shutdown and restart your computer. The Windows Management Instrumentation service will start and the files will be re-created.

9. If ESS Splash Screen shows for a long time, reset the computer again.


Let me know how you go.


----------



## tanzanos (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: zone alarm removal*

Thank you.
All seems to be fine now.:wave:


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: zone alarm removal*



tanzanos said:


> Thank you.
> All seems to be fine now.:wave:


Excellent 

How did you fix it?


----------



## tanzanos (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: zone alarm removal*



truthseeker said:


> Excellent
> 
> How did you fix it?


I followed TRUTHSEEKER's instructions
:wave:


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: zone alarm removal*



tanzanos said:


> I followed TRUTHSEEKER's instructions
> :wave:


Cool, glad I was able to help


----------

